# Let's Have an Oscar Poll: Best Picture



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What's your bet for best picture of the year?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only seen Milk and Slumdog Millionaire, which seem be the only two anyone ever picks, Milk as the upset to Slumdog.  Having seen both, I'd have to pick Slumdog.  Milk is a fantastic picture, but the overall vision of creating the look and feel of Slumdog gives it the nod for me.  Without Slumdog in the picture, Milk would probably get it.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with your reasoning completely, Betsy. 

I also saw Benjamin Button. I think its chances of winning are about 1 in a million but if it does, 10 years from now, people will say, "What were they thinking? There were so many better movies in 2009..." (sort of like they do with Titanic, now).

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I also saw Benjamin Button. I think its chances of winning are about 1 in a million but if it does, 10 years from now, people will say, "What were they thinking? There were so many better movies in 2009..." (sort of like they do with Titanic, now).


I never understood the Titanic mania. When we went to see it, I thought it was an extremely well filmed B movie disaster flick. I thought the storyline between the young lovers didn't really hang together all that well, and not being a teen at the time, didn't really care about them, although both leads have turned into really, really good actors. (Ducking and running from all the Titanic lovers)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I never saw Titanic.  Not even on TV.

I also haven't seen any of this year's movies, but I've read the books (well, I read Benjamin Button.  )

No, I don't live under a rock, just don't go to the movies much!  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Go look at the blog:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/

Apparently *Slumdog Millionaire* is based on a book called *Q&A: A Novel*. It has pretty good reviews and is available in a Kindle edition.

L


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Although I LOVE Milk, I know Slumdog will win....that's my vote


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Go look at the blog:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/blog/
> 
> ...


Hmmm. . . might have to check that out. . .

Ann


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never understood the Titanic mania. When we went to see it, I thought it was an extremely well filmed B movie disaster flick. I thought the storyline between the young lovers didn't really hang together all that well, and not being a teen at the time, didn't really care about them, although both leads have turned into really, really good actors. (Ducking and running from all the Titanic lovers)
> 
> Betsy


I was a teen at the time, so of course I luv it...at the time. I saw it a few years later and thought 'WTF was I thinking'
Really both actors have come A LONG LONG way after that movie. I don't understand what happened with Titanic, not only winning but equally the Ben Hur record...I'm so bad with numbers, maybe Leslie knows....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I also haven't seen any of this year's movies, but I've read the books (well, I read Benjamin Button.  )
> 
> No, I don't live under a rock, just don't go to the movies much!
> 
> Ann


If you read Benjamin Button, change the location, the time period, the whole story line, add a long time developing love story, a ballerina and throw in Hurricane Katrina and you will get the idea. The only thing left over from the story was the title and the concept of growing younger. I saw it was and I terribly disappointed, I liked the original Fitzgerald story much better.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just realized that I need to get out more... I haven't seen any of these movies and have only read Benjamin Button! The last movie I went to the theater to see was _Wall-E_!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I was very disappointed that Wall-E wasn't nominated for Best Picture this year. However, I'm more than a little bit biased...

My vote would go to The Reader. But at the viewing party I'm going tomorrow night, I'm putting my money on Slumdog Millionaire for the Oscar pool. I hope Benjamin Button doesn't win. I thought it was comparable to Meet Joe Black -- definitely not Oscar material.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> If you read Benjamin Button, change the location, the time period, the whole story line, add a long time developing love story, a ballerina and throw in Hurricane Katrina and you will get the idea. The only thing left over from the story was the title and the concept of growing younger. I saw it was and I terribly disappointed, I liked the original Fitzgerald story much better.


What she said.

They also threw in a bunch of hummingbirds in the movie which were supposed to be totally symbolic and I thought the effect was trite and contrived. Not to mention the daughter of the dying woman who was as dense as a doorknob.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> I was a teen at the time, so of course I luv it...at the time. I saw it a few years later and thought 'WTF was I thinking'
> Really both actors have come A LONG LONG way after that movie. I don't understand what happened with Titanic, not only winning but equally the Ben Hur record...I'm so bad with numbers, maybe Leslie knows....


I liked Titanic when it came out and actually saw it twice in the theater. I think it won because it was a complete "package" -- a good story, cleverly told (at least at that time), good special effects (at least at that time), generally all around good performances (at least at that time). It hasn't aged as well as some other movies but if I am flipping through the TV channels and see it is on, I usually sit down and watch at least a little bit. It's not a bad movie, it's just not a great movie. And the Academy has a bad habit of not recognizing the great movies.

L


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What she said.
> 
> They also threw in a bunch of hummingbirds in the movie which were supposed to be totally symbolic and I thought the effect was trite and contrived. Not to mention the daughter of the dying woman who was as dense as a doorknob.


I thought the whole movie was awful and overrated. The only thing Fitzgerald's short story and the movie have in common is the name. If you gave the move a different name, no one would have thought it had anything to do with the short story.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> I thought the whole movie was awful and overrated. The only thing Fitzgerald's short story and the movie have in common is the name. *If you gave the move a different name, no one would have thought it had anything to do with the short story.*


Exactly.

I wouldn't say the movie was awful....I watched it all, fairly engrossed, enjoying the story. But once it was over and I walked out of the theater I said, that's that, once is enough. I won't watch it again and I won't be buying the DVD.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I wouldn't say the movie was awful....I watched it all, fairly engrossed, enjoying the story. But once it was over and I walked out of the theater I said, that's that, once is enough. I won't watch it again and I won't be buying the DVD.
> 
> L


Best thing was Brad Pitt as eye candy and that is just sad. There was so much potential to the idea that Fitzgerald had. You forgot the whole clock thing, that made no sense at all.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I voted for Slumdog Millionaire. I haven't seen it but with all they hype surrounding it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Best thing was Brad Pitt as eye candy and that is just sad. There was so much potential to the idea that Fitzgerald had. * You forgot the whole clock thing, that made no sense at all.*


That's why I forgot it! LOL

But I didn't forget the photoshopped body of Brad Pitt from Thelma & Louise days...LOL

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I must live in a cave or something, I've not seen any of them and some I've never even heard of ... sigh


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I havent seen any of them but going with popular opinion

Slumdog Millionare


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't seen any of these either.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't seem any of them but after reading The Reader I defnitely want to see the movie. Have to admit I'm not a big on seeing movies. I prefer reading.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, Slumdog Millionaire was certainly the big winner last night!

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Now I HAVE to see that movie!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Slumdog was great. I didn't want to see it at first because I really don't like stories set in India at all. Then all the hype came out so I broke down and saw it. I'm really glad I did and I'd see it again, in fact, when it comes out on DVD I'm going to buy it. The only other movie on the list that I saw is Frost/Nixon. I thought it was very well done, given the dry subject matter. Frost/Nixon is one of those movies after which you go home and start googling to find out more about the story. I was a little girl at the time of Watergate so I didn't really know what happened. The movie focused on the interveiw and didn't really give the background story, so I had to read about it after I saw the movie. I read The Reader, great book. This will be the next movie I see.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I never saw that much about SDM. Now that it won, there are tv promos like crazy and they mostly keep showing dance segments. I think I saw at least 4 this afternoon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I never saw that much about SDM. Now that it won, there are tv promos like crazy and they mostly keep showing dance segments. I think I saw at least 4 this afternoon.


Just so you know. There aren't any dance sequences in the movie itself. The whole dance scene comes at the end, during the credits. I don't think I'm spoiling anything to say that.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Just so you know. There aren't any dance sequences in the movie itself. The whole dance scene comes at the end, during the credits. I don't think I'm spoiling anything to say that.
> 
> L


That could be very misleading to people who have never heard of the movie! I plan on seeing it, but it will be a rental or PPV. We just about never go to the theater anymore.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> That could be very misleading to people who have never heard of the movie! I plan on seeing it, but it will be a rental or PPV. We just about never go to the theater anymore.


Yes, I've heard that from many people, that the trailer is misleading.

Still, it's a good movie, definitely worth watching.

L


----------

